# Custom Tags, where can i get them ?



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

I wanna know where i can get custom tags, like the ones that go behind the neck where it tells you the size ?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Clothing labels4u
<~preferred vendor directory


----------



## de19 (Sep 18, 2011)

advantage labels


----------

